# Personal History of Gout



## abranch13 (Jan 11, 2012)

Would V12.29 be the appropriate code to use for Personal History of Gout?


----------



## toriesurf (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Amy,
I see that there is V13.4 for personal history of arthritis since Gout is a form of arthritis. I'm not sure if that helps, but I thought it is worth a look at. Hope you find your answer. Sorry I didn't have a more solid code for you.


----------

